# Fudge Pie Pics: I'm Happy!!



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

I have never had any luck making pies until 3:00 this AM! This is a fudge pie. I just took the pictures a little while ago & had the first piece. OMG!! It's amazing! I'll post the recipe in just a few minutes. Thanks for listening to me brag on myself for a few minutes!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

If I tried to make a pie at 3 AM I'd probably burn the house down!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

I couldn't sleep & needed something quiet to do other than sit & watch TV. I was extremely hyper for some reason!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 20, 2005)

And after eating the chocolate?

My MIL has an old family recipe that's very similar to this, and it's delish!  It's confusing, because this pie is kinda like a 'brownie' pie; her recipe came from her side of the family; but - FIL's side of the family also has a 'chocolate pie' which is more like a pudding pie!  LOL, it only took me about 10 years to figure that out when they would all be talking about one or the other!

Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks marmalady! I didn't eat a pice until after I took the pictures & now I'm running on a full blown sugar high! 

This one is more pudding like. The top is real crisp like carmelized sugar.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't feed any to the kids after dinner or you'll be up all night again!

I have to find a reason to make this--it sounds like my kind of dessert!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

I won't! I'll guve TC a piece when we get home from the school. Savannah ate part of a piece but she didn't want it all. She was whinning about having a headache when I gave it to her.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2005)

i have such a headache!!!  8)


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I'm kicking myself right now! I just felt her head & she's burning up!  Her temp is 102.3.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

First TC, and now Savannah, at least you're two for two, now!  Tell her to feel better.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

PA, she just gave me a mess to clen up in the car that I'm borrowing from my parents!  She said she feels better now. :roll: I guess I'll be next to come down with whatever this is.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh, the poor thing--and poor you!!!  It's no wonder she feels better now!   Hopefully she's over this as fast as TC was.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she is. The only lingering effect that TC seems to have is a slight cough & he's hoarse.


----------

